# Tis the Season to Smoke



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Spent my day in the great outdoors and it was smoking!!









Going to have to do it again tomorrow. It got dark to quick. I started at 6am and shut down at 6:15pm.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks delicious- Hate the short days myself..


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 5, 2015)

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 5, 2015)

If those pics don't make your mouth start watering, there's something wrong with you!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 6, 2015)

What kind of wood? I have a lot of cherry on my woods so we use that a lot. Gary


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Pecan I have all I could ever use in several life times at my Dads. I do like to smoke with Mesquite and Hickory as well .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice set up ! .....looks great !...... ummmm um


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

The start of a New Day





JERKY TIME !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 6, 2015)

Mmmmmm! I hope your my secret santa Rodney

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 6, 2015)

when its done, please send me some, LOL. Looks good man, my wife will only eat jerky made from deer.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Mmmmmm! I hope your my secret santa Rodney



I guess theoretically its is a by product of pecan wood! Aye!!



Might have to consider that as part of my gift !!!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2015)

What all kind of sausage you got in there Rodney @Bigdrowdy1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Deer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hahahaha. Deer and what seasoning. Go off on a hunt and come back a wise a$$.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Summer Sausage- Mild, Cajun, Jalapeno, Habanero, Ghost Pepper. Jerky- Garlic /Black Pepper, Red Pepper, Original Old fashion and @Kevin Yes that is right Kevin


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 7, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Summer Sausage- Mild, Cajun, Jalapeno, Habanero, Ghost Pepper. Jerky- Garlic /Black Pepper, Red Pepper, Original Old fashion and @Kevin Yes that is right Kevin



Is the Kevin a little extra salty?


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 7, 2015)

All year long is the season to smoke....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 7, 2015)

I've got a brisket that's going in tomorrow. Yumm


----------

